# My First Super Red!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi! I am not a big fan of Arowana (I prefer tiger datnoids), but everyone I knew owns an aro, so I have to get one.

I know he is not a perfect fish, but I will treasure him every minute of his life.



I might have to sell my "Giant AT" datnoid soon, because it spooked the aro and it bumped his head.












The AT is even bigger than the SR!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice 

I'm with you I'm not a fan of the aros but like seeing pics from time to time lol

How big is this one?


----------



## pharmaecopia (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice aro and dats


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

around 10"ish

I just separated my silver datnoid, because it almost took out the aro 



now I understand why it got traded in O_O


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

wow thats one beast of a datnoid, my guy wont get off stinky off of smelts 
your arrow looks badass, like its been in alot of fights lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> wow thats one beast of a datnoid, my guy wont get off stinky off of smelts
> your arrow looks badass, like its been in alot of fights lol


Want to trade? give me your silver + $45 and I will give you my "GIANT" silver!


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Want to trade? give me your silver + $45 and I will give you my "GIANT" silver!


how big is the silver?, the 180 isnt running yet, its fully cycled but im soundproofing the room so the fish dont go psycho when i play my drumset lol.

he ate pellets for 2 days lol, then he stopped and went back to stinky smelts. so sad


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice aro...are you planning on getting the red tanning light for this aro?
BTW, nice AT too


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> Nice aro...are you planning on getting the red tanning light for this aro?
> BTW, nice AT too


thanks,

the at is nice, but it is also very aggressive toward the aro 

I am not planning on getting any tanning light, I will just let it grow naturally.



ChuckRum said:


> how big is the silver?, the 180 isnt running yet, its fully cycled but im soundproofing the room so the fish dont go psycho when i play my drumset lol.
> 
> he ate pellets for 2 days lol, then he stopped and went back to stinky smelts. so sad


around 11", crave for massivores


----------

